# [SOLVED] Fraps No Sound



## bobtheplumber (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a problem. I'm trying to record a video but the problem is, it won't work. Obviously. I've come here to ask about it. Anyway here are the details.
1. No Sound (lol)
2. It always says Line in/ Mic in
3. Plugged in mic and guess what? no sound
I'm convinced this is a driver problem. Anyway help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Fraps No Sound*

Hi.
Right click on the Volume icon on your task bar and select 'Adjust Audio Properties'.
Go to the audio tab an under 'Sound Recording' click on 'Volume'.
Make sure 'Line In' is selected and the volume is all the way up.
Or you could try with your mic, just select Microphone and make sure its' volume is maxed out.

Let me know if that doesn't work.


----------



## bobtheplumber (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Fraps No Sound*

I cannot change the bar things on any of them except the "recording" one.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Fraps No Sound*

Have you tried to turn up recording? What happens?


----------



## bobtheplumber (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Fraps No Sound*

yea nice idea will report back...
LOLOOLOLL worked.
Thanks.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

haha you are welcome!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

At least it was a simple fix.
That's always a relief, happy recording!


----------



## dsngsp (May 3, 2009)

Unfortunately I have a similar issue and after following those steps it didn't solve my problem (of no sound).


----------

